# Oil of Oregano & Nursing



## stephanie95 (Jan 8, 2009)

I am sorry if this has been discussed. I wasn't able to find anything in my search. I have a terrible sinus infection and was told oil of oregano is good for that. I can't find conclusive information if it is safe to take internally while nursing. Does anyone know if it's safe while nursing? If so, how is it best taken while nursing? Thanks!


----------



## gardenmommy (Nov 23, 2001)

I've taken it a couple of times when I had a virus I couldn't shake. However, I usually stick to using it externally while pregnant or breastfeeding. When I have taken it internally, I've just taken a drop or two on my tongue, followed by a glass of water or juice. Externally, I usually dilute it 1:1 with olive oil.


----------

